# don't look past this thread & act like you didn't see it



## ClearRaindrop (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey yall wassup lol

Who wants to join our dry azz skype chat? We're really looking for more Americans preferably from the NJ/NY or east coast area ...

But if you're elsewhere and wanna join thats cool 

noooo you don't have to show your face or do voice chats. We rarely do that so don't have a heart attack. its a chatroom

come join our socially awkward, nervous having asses talk about nothing important (im kidding our chat is lit)


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

I saw it.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Why did you make an empty post ?


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

You seem like a nice guy in your picture .


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I like your pineapple.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

I wana join


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

im in california


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

What time do you skype?


----------



## ClearRaindrop (Oct 31, 2013)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> I wana join


Just add me on skype or I'll add you and from there I'll invite you to our weird chat


----------



## ClearRaindrop (Oct 31, 2013)

Cereal Killer said:


> What time do you skype?


oh god we're all from different time zones so we just chat whenever so if u wanna join let me know


----------



## ClearRaindrop (Oct 31, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> im in california


<_< I guess another Californian wouldn't hurt


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

you a female male?


----------



## ClearRaindrop (Oct 31, 2013)

impedido10 said:


> you a female male?


Why does my gender concern you


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

ClearRaindrop said:


> Why does my gender concern you


I want to bang you later


----------



## ClearRaindrop (Oct 31, 2013)

impedido10 said:


> I want to bang you later


Boy what you need is deliverance and a church home.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

ClearRaindrop said:


> Boy what you need is deliverance and a church home.


I need that ULTRALIGHT BEAM BABY!!!


----------



## michael20161991 (May 9, 2016)

Add me? Skype Name: michael20161991


----------



## ClearRaindrop (Oct 31, 2013)

impedido10 said:


> I need that ULTRALIGHT BEAM BABY!!!


I'm gonna pray for u.


----------



## ClearRaindrop (Oct 31, 2013)

michael20161991 said:


> Add me? Skype Name: michael20161991


i got you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I estimate that there's only 18 humans in that chat


----------



## ClearRaindrop (Oct 31, 2013)

Amon said:


> I estimate that there's only 18 humans in that chat


wrong there's 24


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

NJ represent, hollaaa

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Uh, I guess I'll join. I actually live in NJ plus, I really need to work on my social skills. My Skype name is nanoskypex.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Is this still active?

OOOH. I would prefer to do voice. I just realized you guys are primarily chat based. 

Voice challenges me to keep a conversation going. That's really what I'm looking for.


----------

